# Good app for tracking?



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Just curious if anyone had any reviews of apps for tracking.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I use the Mantrailing app and really appreciate it. It overlays trail layer and actual track, adds weather and other things you might want to add.. For the professional version it is only $5.23 a year. Worth it imho.. But I do SAR trailing and need more info than an average IPO track, unless you are a scent theory lover like me.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks, I never even thought to look for such a thing.


----------

